# Blestema...



## makktub

Se spune corect "Blestema ca un turc"? pentru a evidentia ca faptul ca se blestema foooarte mult?

Mersi.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Nu am mai auzit o asemenea expresie. Singura comparație cu "un turc" care-mi vine acum în minte e "fumează ca un turc". Asta înseamnă într-adevăr că acea persoană fumează foarte mult.

În ce context vreți să folosesiți expresia? Există expresii ca "înjură ca la ușa cortului" sau "înjură ca un birjar" pentru cineva cu un vocabular plin de înjurături (eventual foarte vulgare), dar ne trebuie un context. O frază completă și despre ce e vorba în text.


----------



## makktub

Buna,

e vorba despre un personaj din nuvelele lui Luigi Pirandello, "La giara" (Urciorul). Iar acest personaj e caracterizat prin multa manie, zgarcenie... si care se cearta mereu cu oricine si din orice motiv. Iar fraza ar fi cam asa: "Si blestema ca la usa cortului si ameninta sa-i friga ba pe unii ba pe altii, daca vreo maslina, sa fie vreo maslina, i-ar fi lipsit, de parca le-ar fi numarat toate una cate una pe copaci."

Mersi mult.


----------



## makktub

sorry, recitind ce am scris, am facut niste greseli destul de mari... "Personajul e descris ca un om furios, zgarcit, agitat... " asta in loc de "Iar acest personaj... si din orice motiv". Sunt obosita rau, dorm putin noaptea. iar ziua merg la munca, ca restul lumii bune, de altfel.


----------



## farscape

"a înjura ca la uşa cortului" e o expresie idiomatică pentru a (blestema) mult şi/sau urât. Da' n-am găsit turcul... 

Dacă e nevoie pot să-ţi explic într-un PM ce are cortul cu înjurăturile.

Later,
.


----------



## makktub

Buna.

adevarul e ca nu m-a convins nici pe mine "turcul". in limba originala era "bestemiava come un turco" si de asta m-am impotmolit cu turcul. Varianta corecta e cea scrisa de tine. 

O zi buna.


----------



## One1

makktub said:


> Buna.
> 
> adevarul e ca nu m-a convins nici pe mine "turcul". in limba originala era "bestemiava come un turco" si de asta m-am impotmolit cu turcul. Varianta corecta e cea scrisa de tine.
> 
> O zi buna.


In lingua originale è "Bestemmiava come un turco". Scusa se non scrivo in romeno, lo capisco ma non sono bravo a scriverlo, ma se studi Pirandello sicuramente mi capirai. Bestemmiare come un turco fa riferimento a due fatti:

1) I turchi erano considerati "infedeli", in quanto non di religione cristiana
2) I turchi parlano una lingua assolutamente incomprensibile (il turco)

Combinando questi due assunti, si può immaginare un italiano che senta parlare un turco: penserà che egli dica solo bestemmie in quanto 1) infedele e 2) non si capisce nulla di quanto dice.
Quindi, quando un italiano sente un connazionale bestemmiare moltissimo e ripetutamente, si dice che "bestemmia come un turco".

Una curiosità: si dice anche 

fuma come un turco
beve come un turco
parla come un turco

in quanto anticamente si credeva che i turchi fossero un popolo rozzo e pieno di vizi.


----------

